# Sous titre XBMC



## bolduran (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai numériser mes DVD avec 2 langues audio et sous titre avec Handbrake au format MP4, jusque là pas de problème tout fonctionne, du moins tant que je reste sous l'environnement Apple.

Que se soit sur mon iphone ou sur l'AppleTV (en passant pas itunes) tout marche je peux changer la langue, activer le sous titre ou le cacher ca marche nickel.

Mes fichiers étant sur mon NAS j'aimerais pouvoir les récupérer via XBMC par le partage réseau sur mon NAS directement pour éviter de laisser le Macbook allumer.

J'arrive a lire mon film avec les 2 langues, mais par contre impossible d'avoir les sous titres par XBMC ?

Est ce qu'il y a une solution ou faut il attendre une mise a jour XBMC ?

Merci


----------

